# What do you want for Christmas?



## Registeel (Oct 24, 2008)

I have quite a list this year...

(Remember I *am* 12 years old)

Wii Games:




http://www.releaseinfo.net/ri/cover/new_velka/250px-Sonic_riders1164212611.jpg






Yes its Doctor Who...

On that topic:


















Hope i'm lucky this year!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 24, 2008)

Presents.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 24, 2008)

I seriously don't know.
I have no idea what I want for my birthday and that was three weeks ago.

I just get what I get.

I kinda want Spore, but I doubt my computer is good enough to play it.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 24, 2008)

All I want is a MacBook Lite.
Haven't really thought about it this year, though.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't really want much this year.

Some books,  new desktop, a car, some boxsets and clothes.

(Note: I might not ask for a car because, you know, they're fairly expensive.)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 24, 2008)

I really don't know.
Hmm.
Probably a book on Russian or something. Maybe a reproduction of Earthbound 0.

I would like to donate some money to a charity for kids in developing countries or buy clothes and food or something, but I have no money. I'd have to bug my mom, then.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 24, 2008)

Too bloody early to be thinking of presents. It's only the 24th October, ferchrissakes. O_o

I'm not asking for much this year; generally, money suits me fine. Failing that, _Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance_, _No More Heroes_ (wow i'm about a century behind with my video games taste) and a copy of _Watchmen _would suit me fine.

Of course, I always get a kick out of seeing what the roulette of gifts lands me with. Sometimes, the unexpected random band shirt or thick literary book can be just as awesome as the highly-expensive electronic crap. :3


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2008)

Umm, The World Ends With You (I KNOW I'M SLOW) but other than that nothing. :B Credit crunch is bumnuggets.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 24, 2008)

Immortal Rain volumes 6+7
Kirby Air Ride
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Are the things I want off of the top of my head.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 24, 2008)

House season 4 and Pushing Daisies season 1, but I'll probably get them for my birthday.

Other than that, I have no idea. A PSP, maybe?

Edit: I also really want Idina Menzel's new CD _I Stand_ and (don't judge meeee) the HSM3 soundtrack. 

And my very own Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 24, 2008)

TWEWY and a Laptop...which mom promissed,


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

I really have no idea. I haven't thought about it at all yet...


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

The only thing I _absolutely_ have to have is a Wii and Brawl, but that's ~$270 right there, and that's way too much for me XD


Other than that, a tablet.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 24, 2008)

It's okay to have no idea, right? Seeing as, you know, we haven't even reached Hallowe'en yet.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 24, 2008)

My two front teeth.
Well, I don't know.  Nothing yet.  I just had my birthday, so...


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 24, 2008)

oh god I don't know what to say

Last year my parents asked for a list so I just kind of made one up with a "these are just some examples for the sake of a list; I am not expecting anywhere near all of this"

...and they got me all ~$350 of it.  I can't do that again this year.  :|


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 24, 2008)

Sims 2: Apartment Life
Silly Putty
BOOKS!


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 25, 2008)

I have no idea... Um. I'll need a laptop for college soon, but my birthday's in June, so I'll probably get it then. I'd like any Harvest Moon for the DS besides Rune Factory, which I have, platinum, if it's out by then and I don't know what else.

I really need some damn socks. >< But I can get them any time.


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 25, 2008)

I have pretty much no idea, like almost everyone else. The only thing I wanted for my birthday a few weeks about was Platinum and I got that, so my "Want For Material Objects" list is empty right now.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 25, 2008)

•	Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice for All (DS)
•	Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (DS)
•	Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney (DS)
•	Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness (DS)
•	Wii Music (Wii)
•	Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii, comes out on Nov. 16)
•	Nicktoons: Globs of Doom (Wii….I know I’m childish. It has Zim in it!)
•	Maybe a new Brawl disc…Mine's scratched
•	Wii points card


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 25, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth you an iTunes gift card and the one I love.

...And possibly Brawl. >3


----------



## spaekle (Oct 25, 2008)

Money for my Japan trip, and I dunno what else. Maybe The Dark Knight on DVD. There's not really much I want right now. :V


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Jude Law and George Clooney.
Doing things.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 25, 2008)

My brother and I really want a Wii and Brawl to go with it.

And, um... I probably want some sort of CD. There are a ton I want, actually, just can't think off the top of my head. Maybe that live Within Temptation one...


----------



## @lex (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I can't say I wish for games, since I don't really recieve any... I'll just buy my own.

But...

A new couch (leather plz)

A new television (32" HD plz)

...and that's it. I feel boring this year :<


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Oct 25, 2008)

A Wii and Brawl would be nice, but that's not going to happen.
Plushies are always good.
Ultimate Chimera t-shirt! But that probably won't happen either.
Socks. Yeeeeah.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

Ayame said:


> My two front teeth.


Is that _all_ you want for Christmas?


----------



## Alexi (Oct 25, 2008)

Money~ (That's what I want).

Really, either money or a gift card to Barnes and Noble. Or both. :3 My mumzies will probably be awesome and get me a bunch of small fun things, like Pokemon cards, candy and cute cheezy cards. Last year my parents got me a 360, so for my last forced year of Christmas with them, I'll go easy on them. :3 That list extends to my extended family, since they never have any idea what to get me and usually just get me something boring that I always lose and feel bad about. Really, if I get a fiver from my uncles, aunts and grandpa, I'd have fifteen dollars, which I would love. Though knowing my gramps, he'll give me twenty, so I'd have thirty dollars. Awesome~


----------



## Renteura (Oct 25, 2008)

This thing right here.


----------



## Wymsy (Oct 25, 2008)

Probably just a new computer.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 25, 2008)

For people to remember what date Christmas is? People should be talking about upcoming candy hauls right now, not upcoming swag hauls.

...and you know someone else is going to post this thread again next month... and again in December... probably another one called "So what do you want _next_ year? :D" on December 26th...



Zhorken said:


> oh god I don't know what to say
> 
> Last year my parents asked for a list so I just kind of made one up with a "these are just some examples for the sake of a list; I am not expecting anywhere near all of this"
> 
> ...and they got me all ~$350 of it.  I can't do that again this year.  :|


I used to do that a lot, actually, although no one _ever_ got me everything on it. I thought it was convenient and would keep people from asking me, but no, apparently I wasn't clear enough that it wasn't just me being selfish. They all laughed at me. D: Did it last year, actually [/no shame]. But I guess I won't this year.

Actually I was kind of worried for a while; I've been an atheist for years now, but I only told my parents I was this January. Not that my parents are really the type to do this, but I was expecting a "well Christmas is a Christian holiday and you're not Christian so I guess you don't need presents!" That was why I waited until after the holidays to tell them, just to make sure that I at least got things on my 18th Christmas. But now my mom's telling my brother and I what to buy her for Christmas and it would be downright cruel of her to expect something from me and not get me anything in return, so I guess I'm in the clear for free stuff (at least until I'm really "too old for lots of presents").

ANYWAY more on topic um. I guess part of the reason I'm not making the list this year is that I really don't know what I want. Video games would be nice, but my family hasn't bought me video games for years and at any rate I need to stop getting new ones until I've had a chance to finish more of the ones I own. It'll probably just be more dragon figurines/clothes/calendars and art supplies, which is fine. Everyone else can just give me money.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, new thing to add to me list: PMD2 I've been playing the first two recently and want the other now. D:


----------



## Darth Kitty (Oct 26, 2008)

A scanner.

And maybe some socks.


----------



## Dewgongian (Oct 26, 2008)

An iPod touch or a new video card. 


Maybe a book or two.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 26, 2008)

Ayame said:


> My two front teeth.


Aw, you beat me. ):


----------



## ColorBlind (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't really know what I want this year.  It's a little too early to be talking about this.  My sister annoys the heck out of me because she continues to talk about it.

1. an IPod
2. Video Camera
3. Macromedia Flash
4. A lot of Stephen King Books

I can't think of anything else.  I don't really have a long list this year.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 1, 2008)

Quite want Iron Man and Don't mess with the Zohan on DVD


----------



## Valor (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to sleep through this damn holiday.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 1, 2008)

Let's see here...

some yoga video tape
a wii points card (good filler gift)
That new Animal crossing game (even though it comes out on my birthday and I might be able to get it)
you can never have too many pairs so pajamas
some sort of pokemon thing that ISN'T DIAMOND AND PEARL RELATED!!! (plushie, figurine,etc)
sewing machine (and a manual on how to use it)
coloring book
Working sound on my computer 
something else cool


----------



## Minish (Nov 1, 2008)

Dad: Already got my guitar, and he got me Sonic Chronicles as well (we don't see him until next February, so he got us ours early).

Mum: Hoping for Final Fantasy VIII. :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.cafepress.com/filmcow.247761519


----------



## Jolty (Nov 1, 2008)

Every year I ask for a time traveling car

I still have not got one and this year does not look any more promising


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

My two front teeth Smash Brothers. We rented it from Blockbuster. It is an awesome game.


----------

